# Any Brits living in Watsonville/Aptos area California?



## Fiona 01406 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi
There is the possibility that my husband may be offered a job in Watsonville California.
We have already relocated from Uk and are living in Ontario at the moment (have been for almost 4 years)
So silly question - whats California like to live in - especially the area stated?? Whats a 'nice'area to live in & any to avoid like the plague!!
Any Brits with regrets?

All I know about California is that it gets earth quakes and is a lot warmer than Ontario!!

regards
Fiona


----------



## Fiona 01406 (Apr 15, 2009)

another silly question....I have been driving in Ontario for 4 years v - would I have to take a driving test to get an American driving licence?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I'm not British, but I have lived in Britain for a while. I know Watsonville a bit from when I was living and working in Silicon Valley.

Watsonville is definitely part of the rural areas in California. It's best known for being the Garlic capital (of the world? at least of the US) and it's said that you can smell the garlic just from driving through on the motorway (Highway 1). They also have a huge garlic festival every year that is great fun (garlic ice cream, garlic wine and loads of other more traditional garlic flavored treats on offer).

Everything you want to know about California driving licenses is here: Driver License Information
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fiona 01406 (Apr 15, 2009)

Watsonville is definitely part of the rural areas in California. It's best known for being the Garlic capital (of the world? at least of the US) and it's said that you can smell the garlic just from driving through on the motorway (Highway 1). 

Rural is good......I hate suburbia!!!! and I love garlic - so things are looking good!!!!


----------

